# Guide bushings



## sjojo (Jan 9, 2008)

I purchased a Bosch 1617EVSPK router and was wondering if 
I should stay with the Bosch bushing system or
switch to the Porter Cable system?


----------



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

I have the 1617 as well. I went to Jasper Tools and bought a model 535 base plate. 
http://www.jaspertools.com/
Comes with a centering pin and is made to take standard PC-style guide bushings. It will ONLY fit on your fixed base. I have no idea why Bosch would use a different pattern on the fixed base than the plunge base, but they did. 
I tried working with the Bosch guide bushing insert and I just didn't like it. I might even buy another fixed base just for the router table so I can swap the motor from the "dovetail base" to the table to the plunge base. 
This will probably be one of those "personal preference" items but if you think you're going to get into using guide bushings a lot, you will probably come out financially ahead by getting the base plate made for PC guide bushings.


----------

